# 457 nomination approval..



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good day to all!!

I would like to ask how long does it take to have the employer nomination approved?

I signed the offer of employment/contract May 9th and my agency O'Grady Peyton sent me the visa forms 2nd of June in which i sent back on the 7th.

I have done my medicals wednesday last week, and last monday i received a confirmation that i've been allocated a facility in nedlands a suburb west of Perth..

the only missing piece of the puzzle is the nomination number to have my 457 visa lodged, i just checked the weeks and it's been 9 weeks since i signed and returned the contract, i understand that 1 and 2 step of the ENS goes for 6-8 weeks.. is this normal?

i'm not rushing to move as i enjoy the rest of my time in great ireland but as i read the rest of the forum it seems my case takes ages than the rest..
thanks and God Bless!!!:juggle:


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

lazybones1978 said:


> Good day to all!!
> 
> I would like to ask how long does it take to have the employer nomination approved?
> 
> ...


Hi Lazybones! You'll see on the forum that there is a Thread called 457 Timelines which will enlighten you as to all your queries. This thread is over 60 pages long so it holds lots of valuable information. There doesn't seem to be a definite answer to your queries. For some it goes very quickly (in a matter of days) and for others it can take weeks and weeks.

You will also see that there are applicants who are working through an agency, some who have worked with an immigration lawyer (appointed by the employer), and people like myself who have done an online application. 

By now, O'Grady Peyton should be in a better position to answer your questions. They must surely have the business sponsor's TRN number by now.

Good luck.
J.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> Good day to all!!
> 
> I would like to ask how long does it take to have the employer nomination approved?
> 
> ...


Hello!
You must check with your employer as when did he applied for sponsorship and nomination to DIAC???
You should start counting from that date then...Do keep intouch and share your timeline. I too applied and date is 7.7.11.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks guys,
i'll just wait..got an email from O'Grady that my nomination should arrive any day from now. i'm from the Philippines and my plans of going there before embarking for Australia won't happen as the 457 has too many restrictions,unless i hold an Irish passport which i don't..
anyway i'll keep in touch and update as to timeline and the whole lot..


----------



## may17 (Jul 13, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> thanks guys,
> i'll just wait..got an email from O'Grady that my nomination should arrive any day from now. i'm from the Philippines and my plans of going there before embarking for Australia won't happen as the 457 has too many restrictions,unless i hold an Irish passport which i don't..
> anyway i'll keep in touch and update as to timeline and the whole lot..


your a filipino also? im also waiting for my nomination to be approved my employer told me that it will took 4-6weeks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

may17 said:


> your a filipino also? im also waiting for my nomination to be approved my employer told me that it will took 4-6weeks.


yes i am


----------



## may17 (Jul 13, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> yes i am


pure blooded filipino?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

yes.. mabuhay!!


----------



## 133689 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,

There is one other thing you might consider when negotiating your salary, and that is Living away from Home Allowance (LAFHA). 

What LAFHA does is give you a tax credit in your pay each pay day, and in Australian taxation language that means that the amount you are taxed each pay is reduced. You can read about LAFHA at the PayMe web site. You would be able to receive around $12-$15000 AUD in the hand and your employer would not have to pay you any increased gross salary or have to pay the Australian Tax known as Fringe Benefits Tax.

LAFHA also allows you to reduce your taxable salary for things that your employer may not reimburse you for such as: 


Removal and insurance of household effects to Australia and back home 
Temporary accommodation at home before you leave, and in Australia, and the same on the way home 
Storage of furniture at home 
Telephone, gas and electricity connection 
Leasing of household goods 
Return flights back home during your temporary stay in Australia

Regards,

Ian Lindgren
CEO PayMe Australia


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG 12 weeks already,nothing heard yet with my nomination..


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, you should check from your agent? Why is the delay when processing time I hv heard is reduced to half??? Which office was your application submitted to??? Did your sponsor has got approval as nomination is the second step??


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello, you should check from your agent? Why is the delay when processing time I hv heard is reduced to half??? Which office was your application submitted to??? Did your sponsor has got approval as nomination is the second step??


i'm trying to call my agent but lines were all busy..
i'm still waiting for my nomination, maybe if i get my TRN then i'll know from there..
i read on the other thread that you may request for a TRN but i can't answer the date of filing of application..
but my agent told me the last time that the moment they ask me to take out an Australian Health Insurance,they have the nomination..
i don't want them to feel i'm rushing but i feel my application takes longer than any other i came across on this forum..


----------

